# Hitchin out



## Rancho (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey I'm trying to hitch outta Tulsa by the 18 th of December anyone blowin through? Im trying to get somewhere warm wait out the winter. Any advice would be apperciated.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 23, 2011)

keep your mind wide open.....first focus on staying warm, dry and fed....then focus on having fun, laughing, and gittin into awesome adventures........


----------



## Rancho (Nov 23, 2011)

Yea I've got a lot of my supplies ready wishin I had a hitch partner but can't be too picky


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 23, 2011)

stick yer thumb out and pray for no rain.


----------



## Rancho (Nov 23, 2011)

well its getting too cold for rail riding so youre probably right haha


----------



## baconrind (Nov 23, 2011)

Dont hitch the turnpikes. Thats my advice. Pain in the ass!


----------



## CdCase123 (Nov 23, 2011)

hitch to heavener , OK. then grab a KCS train from there down to TX/LA


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm nowhere in the area, but where are you going? I'm in Wilkes Barre PA and I might be able to help out if you come though NE PA


----------



## Earth (Nov 23, 2011)

Knew a girl - a young girl - from here (STP) that hitched out from Arkansas or something like that out to the pacific northwest then to LA buy simply riding the big rigs...
She had the nerve to complain that it wasn't a direct route, I told her she got to see more of America for free in one week than most do in a lifetime and decided I did not need to be associated with those who complain about petty bullshit.

Believe she did it a second time - out to Seattle - for that gathering thing which happened maybe in July??
Forget her name, she's crazy young - but she still pulled it off......

Want to say she had a gps enabled phone and let her friends know where she was at, kinda like a tracking device if something went wrong... but I could be making that up.
Anyway, it worked for her.....

Just be safe no matter which route you go.


----------



## Rancho (Nov 23, 2011)

I know I'm picking a rough time of the year to hop out but I'm hoping I can make something work no turnpikes got it haha I'm just trying to find an urban area that is fairly warm to wait out winter until I can get on the rails.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 23, 2011)

anywhere in cali south of SF is guaranteed nice weather all winter


----------



## Rancho (Nov 23, 2011)

Yea? I was thinking there or florida


----------



## Tantchula (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm in AZ planning to hitch home sweet home in NC to see family for the holidays. I'm still on the fence about this hitch because its a bit last minute but that's usually was makes if fun for me. I'll know for sure in a few days so if you decide to head east and still need a hitching partner i could help ya out. As for the time of year, I personally love the cold and have done much travelling in it.


----------



## Puckett (Dec 12, 2011)

florida sucks and it will eat you and you will never be able to get out


----------



## ChrisPhoT (Dec 16, 2011)

you still in tulsa? thats where im at right now. gonna try and head out next week.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Dec 29, 2011)

Im gonna be in tulsa soon, Austin via dallas and tulsa, anyone?

And florida is the worst, it's like Californias retarded cousin.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't offer tips from getting there from Tulsa, but I looooove to winter over in slo.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Dec 29, 2011)

The fall was good in slo


----------

